# One night stand



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

*One night stand?*

For some reason, in the back of my head, I cannot accept the fact that I was lead on. 
I hooked up with someone last Tuesday. And of course he has not text me or called me after it happened. 
And now, I feel so betrayed and hurt. I know what I wanted and I know what he wanted. Even though I thought it was utterly disgusting that he kept asking if I loved him during intercourse. I think that's what is making me so upset. It's one thing to just have sex with me and hit it and quit it. But to say love, I mean come on, right?

What I need though, is advice. I know the question should be what is right with me. I cannot however, help but ask over and over what is wrong with me. My looks is all I can think of. I also want to address these feeling to him. Even though it's obvious he won't reply. For a while I thought it was just the young ones who were jerks. It's not. It's just people. Which is pretty ****ty. I also would love to tell him what a pathetic prick he is and he should have just said that it was a fling. Simple as that, right?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Just try to forget about him. You used him just the same as he used you. It's in the past now. Just own your hookup. People do it all the time. Don't be ashamed or let yourself feel dirty or any kind of inferior. You did something spontaneous, it wasn't a great experience, but now you can just get on with whatever else you wanna do in life


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry that happened. Texting him anything probably won't make you feel better though, if he doesn't reply it will make you feel so inferior for being ignored. The dating scene is completely ****ed up, and you're right, it's not just the young ones. I'm not sure what you could do to avoid this, the reality is you will always encounter men who will lie and lead you on to get sex, they are everywhere.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If it was just a one night stand then why is he the bad guy? Took two people to make it happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Aren't one night stands just supposed to just be one night stands. Without the L word being involved. I know in due time I will get over it. Believe me I did not think he was in love with me. I did think though that he really liked me and that it was most likely going to happen again. 

The first night we met was at a club and he approached me and we only kissed. I was with my friends, so I told him I had to go with them. He took my number and then we went out last Tuesday, I had a drink , we held hands , and kissed and then we went to his place. He was very affectionate before we actually had sex. I was super shy though and I think that turned him off. The thing is I don't know, but I want to know what I did wrong.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

justanotherbird said:


> Aren't one night stands just supposed to just be one night stands. Without the L word being involved. I know in due time I will get over it. Believe me I did not think he was in love with me. I did think though that he really liked me and that it was most likely going to happen again.
> 
> The first night we met was at a club and he approached me and we only kissed. I was with my friends, so I told him I had to go with them. He took my number and then we went out last Tuesday, I had a drink , we held hands , and kissed and then we went to his place. He was very affectionate before we actually had sex. I was super shy though and I think that turned him off. The thing is I don't know, but I want to know what I did wrong.


you didn't do anything wrong. these things just happen. ppl say weird stuff during sex.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

The saying "Men use love to get sex, and women use sex to get love" comes to mind with your situation. I assume he was throwing the word love around in order to get you in bed. It's a rather unethical tactic, but it happens quite often in this world. He probably had no intentions of starting a relationship with you which is why he doesn't respond to your messages. I doubt it has anything to do with your appearance as you don't seem to be lacking in the looks department (if that really is you in your icon). Just do whatever it takes to take your mind off him, learn from the situation, and move on with your life.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

The dating scene is just as messed up as I am. I'm extremely shy and I think this is a turn off for guys. Just to even go out with him was brave for me. I was hoping he would cancel. I told myself go do it, have an experience. You need this. I feel like this experience is telling me that I don't know what I want. 

I just wish people would be honest and upfront. I usually date (I don't date a lot, believe me!) younger guys and I thought with this guy,m being my age, would be different.

Thank you so much for the advice legally alone and gopherinferno. I really needed it. I tried Tumblr, and nothing.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> you didn't do anything wrong. these things just happen. ppl say weird stuff during sex.


I noticed. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

NahMean said:


> The saying "Men use love to get sex, and women use sex to get love" comes to mind with your situation. I assume he was throwing the word love around in order to get you in bed. It's a rather unethical tactic, but it happens quite often in this world. He probably had no intentions of starting a relationship with you which is why he doesn't respond to your messages. I doubt it has anything to do with your appearance as you don't seem to be lacking in the looks department (if that really is you in your icon). Just do whatever it takes to take your mind off him, learn from the situation, and move on with your life.


That is me indeed. I'm short though, and I have meat on me. He is extremely fit and works in Law. I'm just a Teacher, going back to school. It just seems like he is better than me. I know he's not, but that thought runs through my mind.
I decided to just let it go. I mean what else can I do but try and learn and find someone that can be upfront and not lie. I doubt it though.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Ignore him. He isn't worth your time.

*highfives* for getting you some D.

GET IT GIRL!


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> Just try to forget about him. You used him just the same as he used you. It's in the past now. Just own your hookup. People do it all the time. Don't be ashamed or let yourself feel dirty or any kind of inferior. You did something spontaneous, it wasn't a great experience, but now you can just get on with whatever else you wanna do in life


I really needed to see this. I decided to go walk/jog it off. Thanks again and again!


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Blushy said:


> Ignore him. He isn't worth your time.
> 
> *highfives* for getting you some D.
> 
> GET IT GIRL!


Hahahahaha! Maybe I needed some high fives! :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Seems like it was his loss in the end. At least you had a man that knew what he wanted and he had the confidence to manipulate you in a way where at the time it made you comfortable sleeping with him when I'm assuming you didn't really know him. It's terrible, but it could be worse. I can't stand guys that have the ability to in a way seduce good looking women like you with no intentions past a one night stand. I know not all men are like this guy.. but still it's too common. 

If it were me or someone similar it would've made for an even more shy of a night. There probably wouldn't of been any sex, I'd be texting you now, and we'd being having one of those weirdly painful things people used to call telephone conversation on what you wanna do tonight. Then it would be me wondering why your not responding. Sorry to hear he was a dbag.. You sound like you have a big heart.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Seems like it was his loss in the end. At least you had a man that knew what he wanted and he had the confidence to manipulate you in a way where at the time it made you comfortable sleeping with him when I'm assuming you didn't really know him. It's terrible, but it could be worse. I can't stand guys that have the ability to in a way seduce good looking women like you with no intentions past a one night stand. I know not all men are like this guy.. but still it's too common.
> 
> If it were me or someone similar it would've made for an even more shy of a night. There probably wouldn't of been any sex, I'd be texting you now, and we'd being having one of those weirdly painful things people used to call telephone conversation on what you wanna do tonight. Then it would be me wondering why your not responding. Sorry to hear he was a dbag.. You sound like you have a big heart.


I do in some ways have a big heart. I'm tired of getting hurt though.

I have come to the conclusion that all males are, in there own ways, dbags. Seriously, this has made me realize that I have to look out for myself and that I will never marry. However, like everyone else I have needs and get horny. So there's my dilemma I guess.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

You're gorgeous. Don't doubt that. 

You got used by a guy who is busy sleeping around with whoever he can get. His saying he loved you during sex was leading you on unfairly.

In the future, look for certain personality traits and behaviors like being humble, appreciating others, respect, a giver who is eager to please (not just in bed).

Regardless of what people say, hoping a hookup turns into something more is being very optimistic and has low odds of coming true.

But kudos to you for being brave and putting your self out there, taking chances. Regardless of how it's ended, I hope it was fun and exciting and pleasurable, and the next person you get together with you can have more than a night or two with.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

justanotherbird said:


> I do in some ways have a big heart. I'm tired of getting hurt though.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that all males are, in there own ways, dbags. Seriously, this has made me realize that I have to look out for myself and that I will never marry. However, like everyone else I have needs and get horny. So there's my dilemma I guess.


Might want to watch what you say on this forum. Just asking to open the flood gates of sexually frustrated dudes trying to swoon you with constant PMs. :b

Don't get discouraged about being short. A lot of guys like short girls, and is the exact opposite for men (I know by experience). Better to have a little extra than being skin & bones in my opinion. Try not to negatively compare yourself to others by your career or whatever. He is just another human being with a different path in life. Doesn't mean he is smarter than you even if he is more educated. Just because someone has a doctoral doesn't mean they aren't a dumb ***.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

justanotherbird said:


> I do in some ways have a big heart. I'm tired of getting hurt though.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that all males are, in there own ways, dbags. Seriously, this has made me realize that I have to look out for myself and that I will never marry. However, like everyone else I have needs and get horny. So there's my dilemma I guess.


It is true that a lot of guys are dbags and jerks. I guess you just have to watch out for them. It is not easy because some men are very good at lying/putting on a front for women.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

NahMean said:


> Might want to watch what you say on this forum. Just asking to open the flood gates of sexually frustrated dudes trying to swoon you with constant PMs. :b
> 
> Don't get discouraged about being short. A lot of guys like short girls, and is the exact opposite for men (I know by experience). Better to have a little extra than being skin & bones in my opinion. Try not to negatively compare yourself to others by your career or whatever. He is just another human being with a different path in life. Doesn't mean he is smarter than you even if he is more educated. Just because someone has a doctoral doesn't mean they aren't a dumb ***.


I feel safe in this forum. Like I could say whatever I want. I have never met anyone online and don't plan on it so I feel comfortable. Plus no PM's...yet lol I love having a little extra. He was honestly to skinny for me. Yeah sure, he was hot in the being fit sort of way but in the end it felt awkward. Everything you say is true. Comparing ,can literally ruin somebody.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Agricola said:


> It is true that a lot of guys are dbags and jerks. I guess you just have to watch out for them. It is not easy because some men are very good at lying/putting on a front for women.


Seems like I just have to go back just loving myself. In the end self-love is better than getting hurt.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> You're gorgeous. Don't doubt that.
> 
> You got used by a guy who is busy sleeping around with whoever he can get. His saying he loved you during sex was leading you on unfairly.
> 
> ...


Thanks:smile2: I think it's going to be a very long time before I take another chance. Doesn't seem worth it. At least that's how I feel now. 
He wasn't very humble and seemed to lack understand and empathy. I work for young children and I am all about empathy and being understanding.

Thanks for the advice:wink2:


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

justanotherbird said:


> Seems like I just have to go back just loving myself. In the end self-love is better than getting hurt.


well put. You have to love yourself first before you can truly fall in love with someone else. 0


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

justanotherbird said:


> For some reason, in the back of my head, I cannot accept the fact that I was lead on.
> I hooked up with someone last Tuesday. And of course he has not text me or called me after it happened.
> And now, I feel so betrayed and hurt. I know what I wanted and I know what he wanted. Even though I thought it was utterly disgusting that he kept asking if I loved him during intercourse. I think that's what is making me so upset. It's one thing to just have sex with me and hit it and quit it. But to say love, I mean come on, right?
> 
> What I need though, is advice. I know the question should be what is right with me. I cannot however, help but ask over and over what is wrong with me. My looks is all I can think of. I also want to address these feeling to him. Even though it's obvious he won't reply. For a while I thought it was just the young ones who were jerks. It's not. It's just people. Which is pretty ****ty. I also would love to tell him what a pathetic prick he is and he should have just said that it was a fling. Simple as that, right?


I am very sorry that happened to you. The dating world really is screwed up in this day and age. It seems like Millenials are very extremely vicious towards each other. 
It seems most people only want sex these days and not friendship or love. If I date someone I don't want to have sex with them until I really really get to know them even if it takes weeks or months or longer. I am sorry that the majority of guys are *******s. The fact that most guys are *******s sometimes makes me wish I was born a girl. But I have also met many cruel and horrible girls too. Its not that one gender is worse than the other, its that people in general are cruel to each other in the dating world and the world in general. Also I see that you are in Southern California, maybe people in that area are especially cruel there, I have heard people there are really mean. But most people are just as mean in Northern California too. Not all people are bad though. There are some decent people out there, they are just super extremely hard to find. I hope things work out for you. 
I myself have also given up trying to find a relationship. I have never even been in a relationship, I have been lead on too and no one ever wanted to see me again due to my shyness and its so much worse if you are a boy and very shy 
I hope one day we all overcome this awful Social Anxiety. Best of Luck to you.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

justanotherbird said:


> Seems like I just have to go back just loving myself. In the end self-love is better than getting hurt.


I think you have to love yourself before you can love others. It is pretty cliche but there is some truth to that idea.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> I am very sorry that happened to you. The dating world really is screwed up in this day and age. *It seems like Millenials are very extremely vicious towards each other.* It seems most people only want sex these days and not friendship or love. If I date someone I don't want to have sex with them until I really really get to know them even if it takes weeks or months or longer. I am sorry that the majority of guys are *******s. The fact that most guys are *******s sometimes makes me wish I was born a girl. But I have also met many cruel and horrible girls too. Its not that one gender is worse than the other, its that people in general are cruel to each other in the dating world and the world in general. Also I see that you are in Southern California, maybe people in that area are especially cruel there, I have heard people there are really mean. But most people are just as mean in Northern California too. Not all people are bad though. There are some decent people out there, they are just super extremely hard to find. I hope things work out for you.
> I myself have also given up trying to find a relationship. I have never even been in a relationship, I have been lead on too and no one ever wanted to see me again due to my shyness and its so much worse if you are a boy and very shy
> I hope one day we all overcome this awful Social Anxiety. Best of Luck to you.


I have noticed this too. I don't like to bag on generations too much, but Millennials can be unbelievably nasty sometimes. I don't know what it is, if it was the extreme emphasis on self-esteem growing up, the promotion of narcissism and materialism, or the bad economy that makes this generation really nasty. I am 31 so I am at the older end of the Millennial spectrum but I see this a lot.

Edit: It is especially bad on the "dating scene."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm kind of confused about your post so I'm not sure what you wanted out of this. Unfortunately you can't have sex with a guy quickly like that if you want something more. And there are guys who will say literally anything if it means they get to have sex.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

justanotherbird said:


> Seems like I just have to go back just loving myself. In the end self-love is better than getting hurt.


You said you mainly go for younger guys and the age appropriate guy you went out with you had sex on the first date. You can't find long term love like this.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Your 32, I mean wow how old was this guy? To ask you to 'love me' or say that he loved you is really, really dumb and immature. Sounds like a 17 year old . . . . Being used sucks, but on the bright side, he sounds like no loss clearly.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Losti said:


> Your 32, I mean wow how old was this guy? To ask you to 'love me' or say that he loved you is really, really dumb and immature. Sounds like a 17 year old . . . . Being used sucks, but on the bright side, he sounds like no loss clearly.


He's 32! I know exactly.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Agricola said:


> I have noticed this too. I don't like to bag on generations too much, but Millennials can be unbelievably nasty sometimes. I don't know what it is, if it was the extreme emphasis on self-esteem growing up, the promotion of narcissism and materialism, or the bad economy that makes this generation really nasty. I am 31 so I am at the older end of the Millennial spectrum but I see this a lot.
> 
> Edit: It is especially bad on the "dating scene."


I am in my 20's. I have noticed this kind of cruelty since childhood. When I was a teenager, I had a "friend", she was my age, and she was incredibly wicked. She told me she enjoyed hurting couples, and she often would sleep with the boyfriend then the girlfriend and then get the couple together and tell them so they would break up, she enjoyed doing that kind of thing she once confessed to me. She was 17 and dated men in their late 20's or older and often hurt them bad. I haven't seen her for some years and now I think she became a stripper or something. She hurt a lot of people including me. She said bad things about me to people, due to my anxiety she told everyone I was "her freak" and she told people I lived in a basement my whole life and never went to school to impress her friends. Also since I was super late for puberty, my voice had no cracked yet in high school, so I sounded like a child still and she often put me on speaker phone on her cell phone so her friends would think she was talking to a child. People would tell me she did this later.
What is wrong with our generation? I would really like to know, it seems they were always vicious since birth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm confused as to why people are using the word "dating". How long had you known him? No one loves someone after a very short time like that anyway and during sex, people are going to say things. 

It's just experience, you live and learn.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> I am in my 20's. I have noticed this kind of cruelty since childhood. When I was a teenager, I had a "friend", she was my age, and she was incredibly wicked. She told me she enjoyed hurting couples, and she often would sleep with the boyfriend then the girlfriend and then get the couple together and tell them so they would break up, she enjoyed doing that kind of thing she once confessed to me. She was 17 and dated men in their late 20's or older and often hurt them bad. I haven't seen her for some years and now I think she became a stripper or something. She hurt a lot of people including me. She said bad things about me to people, due to my anxiety she told everyone I was "her freak" and she told people I lived in a basement my whole life and never went to school to impress her friends. Also since I was super late for puberty, my voice had no cracked yet in high school, so I sounded like a child still and she often put me on speaker phone on her cell phone so her friends would think she was talking to a child. People would tell me she did this later.
> What is wrong with our generation? I would really like to know, it seems they were always vicious since birth.


I am sorry about that. Wow, what a terrible story. I am not sure how things got this way.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

justanotherbird said:


> Thanks:smile2: I think it's going to be a very long time before I take another chance. Doesn't seem worth it. At least that's how I feel now.
> * He wasn't very humble and seemed to lack understand and empathy*. I work for young children and I am all about empathy and being understanding.
> 
> Thanks for the advice:wink2:


That is always a bad sign. I try to see if I can see those negative qualities in people. It is not always easy though. I know people that can put on a "mask" and pretend to be decent people but underneath they are heartless.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Agricola said:


> I am sorry about that. Wow, what a terrible story. I am not sure how things got this way.


I had a lot of horrible friends my whole life, they either used me, stole from me, talked about me behind my back or ignored me while being my friend, then they all abandoned me. When I was a teenager, one friend beat me up to impress his girlfriend, but she only broke up with him after that. On my 15th birthday, my friends had sex on my bed right infront of me and another girl who was there. When I was 16, there was a party at someone's house and I went because my other "friend went, and he was friends with the party host, and the party host couldn't continue the party so he asked me if I could host the party at my house since I lived close by and I mistakenly said yes because I wanted to be liked. We moved to my house and then everything got out of control, no one liked me, and people stole lots of stuff from my room. My dad came home early and everyone just left and I was alone and my stuff was stolen.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> I had a lot of horrible friends my whole life, they either used me, stole from me, talked about me behind my back or ignored me while being my friend, then they all abandoned me. When I was a teenager, one friend beat me up to impress his girlfriend, but she only broke up with him after that. On my 15th birthday, my friends had sex on my bed right infront of me and another girl who was there. When I was 16, there was a party at someone's house and I went because my other "friend went, and he was friends with the party host, and the party host couldn't continue the party so he asked me if I could host the party at my house since I lived close by and I mistakenly said yes because I wanted to be liked. We moved to my house and then everything got out of control, no one liked me, and people stole lots of stuff from my room. My dad came home early and everyone just left and I was alone and my stuff was stolen.


This why I am glad I went to an all-boys school, since guys often act horrible when girls get involved in the equation. A friend of mine once had his girlfriend cheat on him with his best friend in college.

Sometimes I am glad that I am single.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Agricola said:


> This why I am glad I went to an all-boys school, since guys often act horrible when girls get involved in the equation. A friend of mine once had his girlfriend cheat on him with his best friend in college.
> 
> Sometimes I am glad that I am single.


I don't think its girls that cause it because I have met horrible guys without girls being the cause of it. When I was 13, I was taken away by CPS due to being neglected and missing school so much and my 2nd group home I was in was just for boys, and they were very mean to me and another boy my age because we were the youngest. There was a tiny school for the group home that had girls there though from other group homes. It was a horrible place to be. It was pretty much prison for kids who are abused/neglected/unwanted, the punishment for when your parents make a mistake.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I'm confused as to why people are using the word "dating". How long had you known him? No one loves someone after a very short time like that anyway and during sex, people are going to say things.
> 
> It's just experience, you live and learn.


I only met him twice.

I know no one loves someone after a short time, so why say it or make the other person say it.

I just have issues with males and issues in general.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Just because a man has sex with you and says he loves you does not mean he's serious about you at all. Personally, I don't think I could ever do something like this to a woman. At least you can look back on this as a learning experience.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

justanotherbird said:


> I only met him twice.
> 
> I know no one loves someone after a short time, so why say it or make the other person say it.
> 
> I just have issues with males and issues in general.


Heat if the moment and passion lead people to saying things like that. You'll learn to see the signs in time, generally when you have sex straight away, it's going to be a physical relationship at most. In future you need to wait a while and get to know the person first before getting into bed with them.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Heat if the moment and passion lead people to saying things like that. You'll learn to see the signs in time, generally when you have sex straight away, it's going to be a physical relationship at most. In future you need to wait a while and get to know the person first before getting into bed with them.


Just pisses me off. I know, I know.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

He hasnt called or text you as he's blatantly just used you as a booty call. There's nothing the matter with you, he just wanted some NSA fun by the sounds of it. With regards to saying he loved you.... some men will say anything to get into a woman's pants. Best thing you can do is forget about him, learn from the experience and move on.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

How were you "lead on"? Did he promise you anything before you had sex? It just sounds like a ONS to me, and people usually _don't_ stay in contact after casual sex with a stranger :stu


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> How were you "lead on"? Did he promise you anything before you had sex? It just sounds like a ONS to me, and people usually _don't_ stay in contact after casual sex with a stranger :stu


His vocabulary did not seem appropriate for it being a one night stand. I know, yes, guys will say anything to get into a girls pants. It just get's under my skin when they do. I just want honesty. Not someone who just wants to **** me and then just act like I am his girlfriend calling me sweet names and telling me to say I love you and him saying love you to.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> You're gorgeous. Don't doubt that.
> 
> You got used by a guy who is busy sleeping around with whoever he can get. His saying he loved you during sex was leading you on unfairly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

justanotherbird said:


> His vocabulary did not seem appropriate for it being a one night stand. I know, yes, guys will say anything to get into a girls pants. It just get's under my skin when they do. I just want honesty. Not someone who just wants to **** me and then just act like I am his girlfriend calling me sweet names and telling me to say I love you and him saying love you to.


Who knows..he may have had a ton of practice in this area in the past. Just forget about him. Certainly don't give him the satisfaction if he suddenly texts you out of the blue one night saying he is horny or something. Yuck! Ignore forever!!!


----------



## WriteMyMind (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this has happened to you as I can imagine it's a crap feeling, and I have to be honest it's really strange why he mentioned love, it seems a little twisted to me. Not many men will do this, and if they do it's usually either because they have become way to attached far too quickly, using love tactics to get laid or they get some weird kick out of making you tell them you love them.

First of all I can assure you that it is not your looks, you seem like a very pretty woman to me. This is another issue that people don't realise when they have sex and ditch, it can hurt the other person. Especially if they leave without an explanation, leaving the other occupant to their wild imagination, making them think it's something wrong with them. Well, let me tell you it's not.

It's just how they are, and what they like to do, it has nothing to do with you. So you're fine  Unfortunately there are *******s in this world who are willing to hurt others for their own gain.

Were you guys drunk? Maybe you could ask why he mentioned the love part and ask why he hasn't been replying, but I would just stay away and forget about him and what happened. A mistake happened, you had some fun, gained some experience and what you did wasn't bad, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. You'll be a better person with him out of your mind.

Hope everything's alright, and remember keep your head up!


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

WriteMyMind said:


> I'm sorry to hear this has happened to you as I can imagine it's a crap feeling, and I have to be honest it's really strange why he mentioned love, it seems a little twisted to me. Not many men will do this, and if they do it's usually either because they have become way to attached far too quickly, using love tactics to get laid or they get some weird kick out of making you tell them you love them.
> 
> First of all I can assure you that it is not your looks, you seem like a very pretty woman to me. This is another issue that people don't realise when they have sex and ditch, it can hurt the other person. Especially if they leave without an explanation, leaving the other occupant to their wild imagination, making them think it's something wrong with them. Well, let me tell you it's not.
> 
> ...


Well, I went dancing with some friends. My friends went outside to smoke, so I waited inside. As I was standing alone, he approached me and I gave him my number. So we met up two weeks later and I only had one drink. I'm not going to ask him. I already messaged him saying my point of view and no reply. It is what it is. I just got to let time heal the wound. And figure out my boundaries or what I want.

Thanks for the advice. I swear I did not want to get up today, but I did. I went hiking and now I am at "work"


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

looking at ur pic you are beautiful...very attractive! That guy is a jerk.He's probably already in a relationship or something...why else would he not be trying to date you??????


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

the collector said:


> looking at ur pic you are beautiful...very attractive! That guy is a jerk.He's probably already in a relationship or something...why else would he not be trying to date you??????


I guess to each their own. Maybe my personality or that I'm thick. I'm fit, but I have meat on me. I'm no stick figure. I have no clue. Ugh!


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

the collector said:


> looking at ur pic you are beautiful...very attractive! That guy is a jerk.He's probably already in a relationship or something...why else would he not be trying to date you??????


And thank you for the compliment:smile2:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i wanted to share with you guys

my favorite joke

it's a

_one night stand_


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

:clap pun intended? lol love this!


gopherinferno said:


> i wanted to share with you guys
> 
> my favorite joke
> 
> ...


----------

